# ((((((اعادة تدوير البلاستيك المستعمل))))))



## ali1001 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا ارغب فى انشاء خط لاعادة تدوير البلاستيك المستعمل

واريد ان اعرف انواعالبلاستيك الداخلة فى صناعة:

1- ادوات حفظ وتداول السوائل بمختلف احجامها واشكالها ونوع استخدامها مثل :
(البويات-المياه-المشروبات الغازية-الزيوت)
2- ادوات الاثاث المنزلى والمكتبى البلاستيكية مثل :
(الكراسى البلاستيكية - .......)

وارجوا انى ما اتعبكم معى
وشكرا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (9 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أولا نرحب بك أخي الفاضل م.علي 

تقام حاليا دورة ماكينات حقن البلاستيك ستجد فيها كل ما تسأل عنه ان شاء الله

محتويات الدورة


أصناف المواد البلاستيكية
خصائص بعض المواد البلاستيكية
تمييز ( معرفة انواع ) المواد البلاستيكية
انكماش المواد البلاستيكية
مشاكل و اضطرابات المواد البلاستيكية
المواد البلاستيكية النتبلورة و العشوائية ( اللامتبلورة )
ارشادات لاختيار المواد البلاستيكية
مواصفات الماكينة
قوالب التشكيل
خطوات عملية التشكيل
التشكيل بالحقن
جونب مختلفة فى التشكيل بالحقن
اساليب الانتاج بالحقن

رابط الدورة:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36399

مافي أي غلبة حياك الله​


----------



## ali1001 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراااا اخى


----------



## ABDO1983 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*No Comment*

:59: :86: :59::86: :59: :86: :86: :59: :86: :59:


----------



## المهندس عباده ناجي (6 يناير 2007)

الأخ علي 
ان سمحت لي أريد ان اعرف الموقع الذي ستيم به انشاء هذا الخط لأنه كما تعلم هناك 
أنواع من البلاستيك متوفره ولكن ان بعض المواقع قد يكون استخدام انواع بلاستك معينه بها يقلل من كلف عملية التدوير


----------



## معتز حجى (8 يناير 2007)

*لدينا تصميم لخطوط اعادة تدوير البلاستيك*

يمكنكم زياة موقعنا 
cadsoulدوت وم
او الاتصال بنا على
xxxxxxxx
يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني
المشرفة


----------



## وليد يوسف (8 يناير 2007)

تدوير مخلفات البلاستيك موضوع مثير ومفيد ، أولا يجب أن نعرف أنواع البلاستيك ، هناك سبع أنواع رئيسية للبلاستيك هي:

هاي دينستي بولي إثيلين ، بولي إيثيلين تيرابثلات ، لو دينسيتي بولي إثيلين ، بولي ستيرين ، بولي بروبلين ، بولي فينل كلورايد ، مختلط وأقدم الشروح هنا باللغة الإنجليزية "مع الإعتذار" وبجانب كل نوع الرقم المتفق عليه دوليا :


Thermoplastic Types & Codes in 
Recycling

PETE Polyethylene Terephthalate (PET) (No. 1)


Soda & water containers, some waterproof packaging. Recycling PET is similar to the polyethylenes (PE). Bottles may be color sorted and are ground up and washed. Unlike polyethylene, PET sinks in the wash water while the plastic caps and labels are floated off. The clean flake is dried and often repelletized. 

Recycled PET has many uses and well established market for this useful resin. By far, the largest usage is in textiles. Carpet companies can often use 100% recycled resin to manufacture polyesther carpets in a variety of colors and textures. PET is also spun like cotton candy to makr fiber filling for pillows, quilts and jackets. PET can also be rolled ito clear sheets or ribbon for VCR and audio cassettes. In addition a substantial quantity goes back into the bottle market. 

HDPE High-Density Polyethylene (No. 2)

Milk, detergent & oil bottles, Toys and plastic bags. HDPE is called natural since that is it's natural color, and it is the most valuable because it can be made into any color when it is recycled. Other products are often packed in brightly colored bottles whiched are mixed together at recycling plants into mixed color or rainbow bales. Most of this material is later dyed black after it is processed. 

Recycling HDPE is a pretty simple process. The bales are broken aprt and ground into small flakes. These flakes are then washed and floated to removed and heavy (Sinkable) contaminants. This cleaned flake is then dried in a stream of hot air and may be boxed and sold in that form. More sophisticated plastic plants may reheat these flakes, add pigment to change the color and run the material through a pelletizer. This equipment forms little beads of plastic that can then be reused in injection molding presses to create new products. Some end uses for recycled HDPE are plastic pipes,lumber, flower pots, trash cans, or formed back into non food application bottles
. 
V Vinyl/Polyvinyl Chloride (PVC) (No. 3)

Food wrap, vegetable oil bottles, blister packages. 

LDPE Low-Density Polyethylene (No. 4)

Many plastic bags. Shrink wrap, garment bags. It is chemically similar to HDPE but it is less dense and more flexible. Most polyethylene film is made from LDPE which you often see as plastic bags and grocery sacks. This scrap may be clear or pigmented and it is hand sorted and baled at recycling processing plants. 

Recycling LDPE is verry similar to HDPE except special grinders are used to handle the thin films. The films are often washed and repelletized or used directly to make new products. Some end uses for recycled LDPE are plastic trash bags and grocery sacks, plastic tubing, agricultural film, and plastic lumber. 


PP Polypropylene (No. 5)
Refrigerated containers, some bags, most bottle tops, some carpets, some food wrap. 

PS Polystyrene (No. 6)
Throwaway utensils, meat packing, protective packing. 

OTHER (No. 7)
Usually layered or mixed plastic. No recycling potential - must be land filled. ​
أنواع البلاستيك تختلف عن بعضها البعض من خلال :

درجة الحرارة التي ينصهر بها
درجة اللزوجه (الإنسياب) على درجة الإنصهار
الكثافة النوعية

من خلال الخصوصية نحدد الإستخدام - جميع أنواع اليلاستيك تنصهر على حرارة 180 مئوية بإستثناء البولي إيثيلين تيرا بثلات إذ ينصهر على حرارة 240 مئوية لذا عند التدوير يجب فصل هذه المادة وتدويرها بشكل مستقل ، يمكن خلط بعض الأنواع ولكن هذه المادة لاتخلط .

معظم أنواع البلاستيك لها كثافة نوعية أقل من الماء لذلك تطفو
بإستثناء البولى إيثيلين تيرا بثلات كثافتها النوعية 1,4 لذلك فهي تغطس .

بمعرفتنا لأنواع البلاستيك يتم تحديد طرق تدوير وفصل هذه المخلفات .

المزيد على:

http://www.eng-forum.com/recycling/

تمنياتي لمشروعك بالنجاح ...


----------



## خشبه (10 أكتوبر 2008)

رجاء خاص ممكن حد يساعدني في التوسع في تمييز الخامات البلاستيكيه والاختبارات والخامات التي تساعدنا على تمييزها .


----------



## م المحب (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووورين على سرعة الرد و المساعدة الطيبة للغير


----------



## ضوالبيت (12 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
شكررررررررررررررراً كتييييييير
الموضوع حقيقي رائع وجميل
أنا عندي طلب عاوز شرح لجميع مراحل التصنيع و الماكينات المستخدمة لا نو في نوع من التصنيع بالبثق و..... فياريت لو حد يساعدني وأكون شاكراِ


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (21 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله في هذه المساهمة القيمة


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (26 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكي .....


----------



## سمير عمار (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ونتمنى المزيد 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## يحيى يحيى (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا,جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## موسى البستنجي (31 يوليو 2010)

اخي الكريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
لا تستعمل المواد المعاد تصنيعها ( رسايكل ) في العبوات الغذائيه كما طلبت لا نها غير مطابقه لمواصفات الصحه العالميه وأنما تستخدم مواد الاعاده في صناعه البرابيش الزراعيه وأكياس النفايات 
وبعض المشتقات الغير صحيه مل ( جالونات الديزل والمواد الكيماويه ) 
ولمعرفتك عن خطوط التحبيب يوجد خطوط مرحله واحده ومرحلتين خطوط خاصه لل ( بولي اثلين ) 
و ( بولي بروبلين ) ويوجد خطوط لل pvc 
للأستفسار 
ابو ليث 
××××××××××××××××××××
ملحوظه علما بأنه يسبق خط التحبيب خمس مراحل للأعاده 
الا وهي 
1 الجرش 
2 الغسيل 
3 العصير 
4 المولينكس
5 التحبيب


يمنع وضع العناوين في المشاركات


----------



## tuiguine (8 أغسطس 2010)

*شكراً جزيلاً لك*​


----------



## elkhalfi (1 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على المجهودات الطيبة ولك ألف شكر


----------



## ياسر حجاوي (20 يناير 2011)

مشكور يا اخ وليد على تعرفنا على انواع البلاستيك ولو سمحت اعطائي تفاصيل اكثر عن بولي بروبلين وشكرا


----------



## ياسر حجاوي (20 يناير 2011)

اخواني الاعزاءاعضاء الملتقى الكرام اريد معلومات عن تصنيع المواسير البلاستيكيه بطريقة السحب وهل هذة الالات التي تنتج مثل هذا النوع من البلاستيك باهضة التكليف حتى ولو كانت صينية افكربالمشروع ولو خط انتاج واحد ينتج الاقطار 6 انش وحتى 2انشوهي ما تسمى مواسير الupvc وشكر للجميع ووللمشرفين على الملتقى


----------



## alheba plast (22 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لاعادة تدوير البلاستيك فله عدة مراحل 
1 - مرحلة الفرز و يتم فيها تحديد و تجميع كل نوع من انواع الخامات على حدا ( الحقن , النفخ مثلا ) فلا يجوز ان يكونا معا حيث انه لكل منهما خصائصه المميزة و تعتبر اهم و اخطر مرحلة حيث يترتب عليها ربحية او خسارة النشاط و لها طرق متعددة لمعرفة انواع الخامات الموجودة مثل التعويم و هي الاشهر في الاستخدام .
2 - الغسيل يتم فيها غسل الخامات بأحواض مهيأة لذلك و تعتبر هامة جدا لازالة الشوائب و الاتربة من الخامات المراد اعادة تدويرها .
3 - التجفيف نقوم بتجفيف الخامات بعد عملية الغسيل و ذلك بتعريضها لهواء ساخن مضغوط 
4 - التخريز و يتم فيها تحويل حبيبات الخام من اشكال غير منتظمة إلي اشكال منتظمة عن طريق ماكينة مخصصة لذلك تقوم باصهار الخامات و تمريرها بالمياه ثم تقطيعها مرة آخرى و ذلك حتى تكون سهلة بالاستخدام عن استعمالها في انتاج العبوات أو الأكياس مثلا .
و يوجد الآن خطوط مصنعة جاهزة تقوم بكافة المراحل السابقة و بإذن الله سأقوم بتجهيز بعض المعلومات و الكتيبات التي تتحدث عن هذا الموضوع بشكل تفصيلي .


----------



## adham_ahmed_khailf (24 يناير 2011)

الله هم زيدة علما


----------



## ahmedfahim (24 يناير 2011)

مشكورين اخواني الاعزاء 

محتاج الى دراسة كاملة لمشروع اعادة تدوير البلاستك 

تحياتي


----------



## اسامة شاكر (18 مايو 2012)

التشكيل بالبثق مثل خراطيم الكهرباء وانا على فكرة عندى مكنة سحب خرطوم وانا فى خدمة الجميع اخوكم اسامة الجيوشى


----------



## اسامة شاكر (18 مايو 2012)

الى الهبة بلاست ممكن يا اخى تتفضل مشكورا وتخبرنا عن الخامات المعاد تدويرها فى صناعة خرطوم الكهرباء هل هى زجاجات الجليكوز وعلب المياة المدنيةوزجاجات الزيت ام ماذا اخبرنا مما اتيت علما انا عندى مكنة سحب خرطوم واريد ان اعرف ما هى اصناف البلاستك التى يمكن اعادة تدويرها لخرطوم الكهرباء المستخدم فى الاسقف ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## اسامة شاكر (24 نوفمبر 2014)

ان شاء اللة سوف افيدك انا عندى مصنع خراطيم الكهرباء بانواعها اسامة شاكر


----------



## Eng_Wael_Jouda (10 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا الموضوع شيق


----------



## eng/ eman kamal (28 يوليو 2015)

اولا اشكرك جدا على المعلومات القيمة دى وجزاك الله بها خير
ثانيا انا عندى سؤال هام جدا 
لو عاوزة اعرف المعيار العالمى standard لنسبة الاسكراب فى ماكينة الحقن البلاستك p.v.c 
وياريت لو حد يفدنى فى نسبة الاسكراب للفيشة او المقباس plug واكون شاكرة فضلكم جداااااااااااااا


----------

